# When should I test?



## Rachfins (Jun 18, 2010)

This might sound like a stupid question but I had unmedicated IUI on 13th November. The clinic did not say when to test. 

Should it be on day 14 (tomorrow)? 

In fact I'm not quite sure when implantation would take place either. 

I did test last Thurs (bfn) but have been told that was way to early and also today (bfn). Was today too early or could this cycle be over for me?

X


----------



## mooers (Feb 19, 2011)

Hi Rachfins, some clinics suggest 14 days post IUI, and some 15 days. Today might be too early, so I'd test again tomorrow. Good luck!


----------



## Rachfins (Jun 18, 2010)

Hi Mooers

Thanks for your reply. Been and bought some more tests, so will try again tomorrow. 

Rach x


----------



## LadyG85 (Mar 14, 2011)

Hiya,

I had an unmedicated IUI on 15th November and the clinic told me to test on 29th (14 days later which is tomorrow!!) I also have tested early with BFN two days ago but trying to put it down to being impatient so gunna test tomorrow with CBDT!

Have you tested yet and how did you get on?

xxx


----------



## Rachfins (Jun 18, 2010)

Hi LadyG85

Good Luck for testing tomorrow    . I tested bfn yesterday and then AF came today  

Back for day 8 scan next Monday for round 2. Still positive as I know the odds are low each time.

xxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble (Oct 19, 2011)

Sorry to hear about your BFN Rachfins! Hoping that your next tx brings you a BFP


----------



## LadyG85 (Mar 14, 2011)

Hiya Rachfins,

Thank you for the luck but i also tested BFN  and AF came shortly after!
I'm having a scan on 8th dec... then if folies are growing going back for round 2 also around the 12-13 dec it will be, so hopefully we will be in the 2ww again together! xxx


----------



## Rachfins (Jun 18, 2010)

Hi LadyG85

Sorry for bfn   I'm having a scan on Monday (Day 8 ) . Then I expect IUI on 10th or 11th. So yes we will be on 2ww together. Good Luck   

Rach x


----------



## R-Mart81 (Nov 13, 2011)

So sorry for your BFN.   I am suppose to go in for my blood test tomorrow, but I have symptoms of AF. I am praying she gets lost in transit and doesn't show up. I at least want to get to that appointment so I can keep my hopes up a little longer. I also tested early and got 4 BFN.


----------



## Rachfins (Jun 18, 2010)

R-Mart81 I hope AF did not come before blood test. Fingers crossed that it was too early to tell and that you still get Goid news.


----------



## R-Mart81 (Nov 13, 2011)

My doctor's office just called BFP!!! It still seems so unreal after trying for so long. I am so happy. Praying for lots more BFP for everyone else....


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble (Oct 19, 2011)

R-Mart!!! Congratulations


----------



## LadyG85 (Mar 14, 2011)

Congratulations R-Mart! 

and Rachfins, we will be our 2ww together.. just seen you had basting on 8/12 and i'm having mine this week (probably Thursday) so possibly a week apart from eachother! Good Luck!!   xxx


----------



## Rachfins (Jun 18, 2010)

Good Luck for basting LadyG85. Let me know how you get on.


----------



## Rachfins (Jun 18, 2010)

Hi everyone

I got a bfp yesterday (and checked today just for good measure).

LadyG85 - hope 2ww isn't driving you mad.

Rach x


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Rach

Enjoy your pregnancy

Em


----------



## LadyG85 (Mar 14, 2011)

BFP's for all.. I got mine too (as some of you already may know!!)   hoping for a healthy and happy pregnancy for everyone xxx


----------

